# Leaking Tank. Boo Hoo



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I just got a new 135 and after I filled it almost all the way to the top without finding any leaks, I found that the seal between the silicone and the oak trimming on the top of the tank has been compromised. I saw the leak starting on the bottom of the tank and was really worries there was a leak somewhere else. Technically I could leave the water level low and never worry about the leak, but I want a fully operational tank. Here are my questions...

---The Trim Problem---

1. Am I going to have to remove the trim that is hold the glass together to fix this problem?

2. Can one do a "simple" silicone removal and replacement job on the top of the tank?

---Resealing the whole tank---

1. I was looking around the interior silicone and noticed that there are patches where the silicone has been beaten up and it sort of flaky. After all, I got the tank for cheap from a guy who used to have it in his fish store and cycled many fish setups through it. Would it be wise now to nip things in the bud and get the whole tank resealed?

2. There is a glass support in the middle of the tank going across and the silicone job on his bad boy seems sloppy and out dated. Is it hard to remove the support while resealing the upper portion and then put it back on? How does one put it back on?

Thanks a lot people. It really kills me to have to do this, as I have been antsy to get my new fish.


----------



## dam0 (Sep 7, 2008)

i would empty the tank and redo it


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I am emptying it now. I still have a lot of questions as to the actual process of resealing and the one listed above.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm a little confused is the leak coming from one of the vertical seams or from underneath the top trim???


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

Here an awesome post on it.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=180414


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

It is leaking on a horizontal seal at the very top of the tank. When I put pressure on the upper oak trip on the upper frame, I can see water leaking out. Is the aquarium silicone good? I couldn't find GE Silicone 1 at Home Depot.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Fishfeind said:


> It is leaking on a horizontal seal at the very top of the tank. When I put pressure on the upper oak trip on the upper frame, I can see water leaking out. Is the aquarium silicone good? I couldn't find GE Silicone 1 at Home Depot.


Often the upper frame ( and lower one) are not really sealed to the tank glass, just tacked on. some manufacterers do not expect the user to fill the tank higher than the bottom of the top frame, or to place powerheads or other current makers in a position where they "surf" against the inside of the top frame. Putting a full bead of silicone under there would not hurt anything, and prevent some though not all water escaping over the top. While doing that since the fillit of silicone inside the tank looks haggard, I'd replace that too, being careful not to nick the seal between glass panels, because I would leave that seal in place.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

what if there is slight nickage if the seal between the glass. What does that compromise?


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

The aquarium silicone is good just way more expensive than what you can get from home depot or lowes. I'm pretty sure you can use ge 1 or 2 silicone but you may want to look at the post about silicone.


----------



## eke (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. Just filled up my "new" 90 gallon today and there is a very small leak in the bottom left hand corner. Of course I didn't notice it until I added the 120 lbs of sand substrate and the filters and heaters and rocks  and about 80 gallons of water! Needless to say I spent a miserable day hauling all the water and sand out. I am going to start to reseal the tank tomorrow and am appreciative for all the info on this site. When I got the tank last week I filled it up 3/4 full and let it sit and it didn't seem to leak but when I filled it all the way it started  What a pain in the butt to say the least


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

oh yeah. I just stripped all the old silicone off and my hands are sore! :fish:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Fishfeind said:


> what if there is slight nickage if the seal between the glass. What does that compromise?


 The seal where glas pieces butt together is the part of the silicone that does the real work. A nick in it could be like that first tear you make in the phone book in order to tear it in half. the new silicon though, will stick pretty well to newly exposed old silicone. The myth is that new silicone won't stick to old. It is a good guideline but it is more that new silicone will stick to the dirt embedded on the surface of the old silicone and that dirt layer will form a peelable interface. You will have cut away all of that old silicone. Be sure to wear gloves, to keep the tank clean, because even the oils of a fingerprint can cause a small leak.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I was never more than a tiny bit in. I plan on really pressing hard to get the silicone into the seal. Today's task will be to vacuum out all of those pesky pieces and to go through with rubbing alcohol to clean out the dirt under the old silicone. Then I will probably lay down my masking tape. But I am going to save the silicone job for tomorrow when I can have some help. stay tuned!


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I reseal any used tank and do a leak test out side for several days before moving the aquarium into the house. It's a lot easier to do a reaseal when the tank is empty and on the back porch than it is to reaseal a tank when the carpet is soaked, your fish are flopping around in 2 inches of water. Even if the tank doesn't need to be resealed I do it any way, it's just insurance against future problems.


----------



## eke (Sep 22, 2008)

Fishfeind said:


> oh yeah. I just stripped all the old silicone off and my hands are sore! :fish:


No kidding about the sore hands. It took me almost three hours to strip the old silicone and vacuum out all those pesky little pieces and to clean everything with the rubbing alcohol. The dufus who sold me the tank had black silicone and clear stuff on top of each other in the corners and it was over an inch thick. I feel confident I got it done well?? I covered up the tank and tomorrow I will tackle the silicone part of the process. I am really wishing I had an extra $500 to just go get a new glass tank, LOL This sucks :roll:


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

If it works, you will feel great though! That inch of silicone comment really makes me think. Instead of putting one long bead down each side, could one do two and get twice the sealing power?


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

If this is a new tank, why not take it back to the place where you bought it and ask for an exchange? I personally wouldn't go through the hassle of resealing a new tank when there shouldn't be any leaks in it to begin with. I am sure that they would be willing to give you an exchange. Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## eke (Sep 22, 2008)

Mines a used tank that is 4 years old. Obviously it leaked in the past as there was so much silicone in there  I just finished siliconing the tank this morning. I went around the bottom twice and up the side twice too. I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss a spot but I did it quickly before any of it had a chance to seal. I cranked up the heat in the shop and I guess I will let it cure for 48 hours then give it the test. I set the tank on a large piece of cardboard so it will be easy to see if it leaks. If it leaks after all this I am going to fix it with the 12 gauge :lol: :thumb: If all else fails I will take my baby koi out of the 55 gallon and put them into my 120 gallon stock tank in the basement and use the 55 for the cichlids until another deal comes along, LOL.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

It is a heavily used tank. I think I said earlier that it was used in a fish store.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

It is a heavily used tank. I think I said earlier that it was used in a fish store.


----------



## eke (Sep 22, 2008)

So.....how did you make out fishfiend??? I filled my tank back up tonight. It's been 4 hours and still no leaks. I kind of think I see some water on the inside of the black plastic molding but that hasn't changed any so maybe its nothing??? I am super paranoid since I had it to this point before but once I added the 120 pounds of substate it started to leak. I really don't want to do this all over AGAIN!!! Elaine


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been extremely busy lately, so I plan on doing the silicone today. I have bee taking it slow, so I don't make an rash decisions . Also, today I will have a friend to help me. So hopefully by the end of the day by tank will be dry and I will wait the 48 hors till I fill it up, and if I see it is holding water, I will buy my substrate and some fish!


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I got the tank sealed this evening. it went smoothly and looks great. i will fill 'er up on Saturday night and see if it holds! crossing my fingers


----------



## eke (Sep 22, 2008)

Good Luck! I only waited just over 24 hours after siliconing and everything is fine. I wanted to wait the 48 hours but I couldn't stand it, LOL. I went over it a few times with a heat gun to speed it up :-( The tank has been 100% set up and running for 15 hours now and so far so good! Did a really stupid thing when draining the old tank though, I left the 2 - 200watt heaters plugged in when I drained the water and blew both of them up! Had my girl brain running on high I guess :roll: :lol:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Oncce you are sure you have removed all the silicone, get a new blade and go over it all again; it is cheap insurance. Once your done, you will be glad you did it, and can look forward to many years of use from it. Keep in mind that new tanks will occasionally leak. Most of my tanks were leakers that had been returned to the store; I bought them cheaply and fixed them.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

just an update. Tank has been holding water for a week! Got gravel and driftwood in the tank and thinks are looking good. Thanks for all the help!


----------

